# Tom Platz high rep/high weight squats…...



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have just watched this and it made me wonder if anyone on here can do higher reps with the same or more weight?






Anyone that can, post up the vid?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I have been doing a lot of training with some American super heavies lately.

A low rep set is 15 reps!

Yesterday I did hack squats 6p a side 6 reps then drop a plate on each side then another 6 reps....a total of 30 reps each rep bottoming out the machine.

Today I can barely walk.

So yes I think high reps is the way to go but you need to go heavy and really push the limits.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thats incredibly impressive! 30 reps, jesus!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

ConP said:


> I have been doing a lot of training with some American super heavies lately.
> 
> A low rep set is 15 reps!
> 
> ...


My legs hurt reading this


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ConP said:


> I have been doing a lot of training with some American super heavies lately.
> 
> A low rep set is 15 reps!
> 
> ...


Wow, I max out on 5 plates(I think) a side if/when on hacks and will be down to just a few reps with that. So I can imagine the pain. I do like hack squats though.

Do you think you could do over 30 reps like Tom Platz?

I certainly am not saying that it isn't doable but I think it would interesting to see who if any can actually do this especially when the legs are buckling and there's 5 reps to go, if they collapse, well, I'd hate to be under the bar. :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I can do 20x315 no bother at all. My cardio goes around that point so 30 would be a no no. Sure I could work up to it if I set my mind to it but not planning to do so any time soon


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Wow, I max out on 5 plates(I think) a side if/when on hacks and will be down to just a few reps with that. So I can imagine the pain. I do like hack squats though.
> 
> Do you think you could do over 30 reps like Tom Platz?
> 
> I certainly am not saying that it isn't doable but I think it would interesting to see who if any can actually do this especially when the legs are buckling and there's 5 reps to go, if they collapse, well, I'd hate to be under the bar. :lol:


I have squatted 315lb for 30 before but I prefer 4 sets of 20 with that weight.

A high rep high weight set pumps the muscle beyond belief!

The key is to use drop sets and so on in order to make sure the first 20 reps or so aren't too light.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I can do 20x315 no bother at all. My cardio goes around that point so 30 would be a no no. Sure I could work up to it if I set my mind to it but not planning to do so any time soon


Go on... :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ConP said:


> I have squatted 315lb for 30 before but I prefer 4 sets of 20 with that weight.
> 
> A high rep high weight set pumps the muscle beyond belief!
> 
> The key is to use drop sets and so on in order to make sure the first 20 reps or so aren't too light.


I know what you mean. Should be interesting to see if anyone can actually do it.

I think Tom Platz had a video of him actually doing more reps at this weight at a seminar or exhibition. I actually feel queasy thinking about it. :confused1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Go on... :lol:


A few months back I was doing one high rep set to failure after my normal low rep squat work. I started off at 220lbs and eventually got up to around 350lbs for 15. I stopped as I was getting massive exertion headaches after these sets and I was worried about my blood pressure lol. Might try them again at some point but not just yet


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mingster said:


> A few months back I was doing one high rep set to failure after my normal low rep squat work. I started off at 220lbs and eventually got up to around 350lbs for 15. I stopped as I was getting massive exertion headaches after these sets and I was worried about my blood pressure lol. Might try them again at some point but not just yet


That's quite some weight for the reps.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

In case the reps are too high due to the weight being too low, perhaps this one?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

Try telling Tom his knees shouldn't pass his toes!

When I piston squat 100 kg for 17 I need to be sick!! Lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> In case the reps are too high due to the weight being too low, perhaps this one?


Haha Bill Kazmaier in the background giving it some I notice.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

143KG * 30 is very doable. Once back is fine, I'll do this and put on blog.

238KG * 23 may be a struggle


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> 143KG * 30 is very doable. Once back is fine, I'll do this and put on blog.
> 
> 238KG * 23 may be a struggle


ATG.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

ConP said:


> I have been doing a lot of training with some American super heavies lately.
> 
> A low rep set is 15 reps!
> 
> ...


Is this fresh like the start of the workout or after other exercises?

After I've squatted front squatted then leg press usually do hacks bt can only manage 6 reps with 2 20s and a 10 a side for 1 to 3 sets


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ill do 143 for 30 easy this week and film it

230 i would struggle to hit 12 at mo but will try something like 200x20 for giggle

i like high rep squats but my lungs go before my legs


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> In case the reps are too high due to the weight being too low, perhaps this one?


 Check the size of kazmeir! A right unit in his day.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

I hit a plateau and I couldn't gain any size in my quads at all, so twice a week for 4 weeks I took 60% of BW 60kG at the time and did 400 reps in under 20 sets, then went back to min 15 rep sets but heavy I now have someone else's legs!! And dropped 5% BF


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I could do 238lb for 23 reps no problem.

238kilos would probably snap my spine in half

Can't get over how he keeps that big daft grin on his face through most of the set


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

John Andrew said:


> Tom's legs were bigger than his waist!


Really? His waist actually looked pretty big in that video.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Havw you actually seen his legs. His quads are legend.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Really? His waist actually looked pretty big in that video.


But so do his thighs&#8230;.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But so do his thighs&#8230;.


Man, Platz's legs are incredible enough without posting a horizontally stretched photo!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Man, Platz's legs are incredible enough without posting a horizontally stretched photo!


Was gonna say the same thing lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cardio is the issue for me...

Have done 180k for 21 i think... Not all to depth tho...

Regularly hit 15 as last exercise of the session.

Have hit 200k for 15 also...

These days any more then 15 n Im fooked lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Cardio is the issue for me...
> 
> Have done 180k for 21 i think... Not all to depth tho...
> 
> ...


exactly same here mate

hit 180 x 18 other day and lungs were on fire for 10 minutes

think if you can hit high reps on them sort of weights the growth would be good


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> exactly same here mate
> 
> hit 180 x 18 other day and lungs were on fire for 10 minutes
> 
> think if you can hit high reps on them sort of weights the growth would be good


If I do squats early in the workout when fresh Id rather do a couple sets (say 15 then failure) as one all out high rep set on 180k id vomit lol

I done last usually as not long post hernia op so not squatting heavy yet.

Find doing them last is very good actually.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But so do his thighs&#8230;.


x2


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> If I do squats early in the workout when fresh Id rather do a couple sets (say 15 then failure) as one all out high rep set on 180k id vomit lol
> 
> I done last usually as not long post hernia op so not squatting heavy yet.
> 
> Find doing them last is very good actually.


I find with squats everything works, reps wise, I like heavy 5's, heavy 10s and high rep work the most though

ive been hitting a big set of 5 or 10 then going all out high rep set recently, or sometime when ive felt i underperformed on heavy set i do high rep as a sick punishment lol

hope the hernia heals up quick jim i want to see you squat in powerlifting you squat beast, a 300 raw squat in the 100-110 class would be insane and i know your easy capable of that with some focus on strength


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I find with squats everything works, reps wise, I like heavy 5's, heavy 10s and high rep work the most though
> 
> ive been hitting a big set of 5 or 10 then going all out high rep set recently, or sometime when ive felt i underperformed on heavy set i do high rep as a sick punishment lol
> 
> hope the hernia heals up quick jim i want to see you squat in powerlifting you squat beast, a 300 raw squat in the 100-110 class would be insane and i know your easy capable of that with some focus on strength


Id say its healed now but just a pussy since...

Dnt want it to pop again lol.

I think if I went all out strength for a yr id hit 300...

I gave up on the Pl as you only get so far with out a team... I train solo atm and have done for a while


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Used to never do sets of less than 20....on the leg press Id be doing sets of 30+. Having said that my biggest set on squats was 20 x 160k and my legs were much much bigger back then...Im a 30 inch waist and needed 36 inch jeans..thighs were 28 inches round at the time. Started back squatting again Saturday night not having done it in a while...but only did 10 x 150...I hope to be doing big sets again fairly soon...miss having big f-off quads.


----------

